

There is tech startup life after 40 - pier0
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/report-on-business/small-business/starting-out/there-is-tech-startup-life-after-40/article2142112/

======
donnaware
Yes! I am 54, I started in a start up that got bought by a big company. I am
still here, but feel I am much wiser and would like to try the start up dance
again. Why not?

